# How would each function solve this puzzle?



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

First picture--> Money
Second picture --> Money, receipt, tip, change
Third picture --> Change tracks
Fourth picture --> difference, change

Back to first and second pictures to confirm that change would fit.

About 5 seconds, start to finish.

Then I read the second post and realized I had overlooked the obvious.

No functions were used or harmed in the making of this post.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Change.

I saw the link's name. 'One word answer change'. Damn spoilers.

Anywho.

_Before _I looked at the answer, I was looking at the patterns of the two comparative objects in each photograph, except the train tracks (Which I have no idea why that would become the word 'change', but I could probably get there eventually. Oh, I see.. Changing the tracks. Okay. [read that from niss])

At first I thought that it was a clever comparison, when I saw the fat and athletic man side by side, and the coffee and the change, and compared the two photographs.

I thought of it like.. The chubby man is the coffee, and the athletic figure is the change _before _the coffee-- Having money in your pocket being more desirable than the coffee, hence-- Nice figure is more desirable to have than a chubby one.

Then I started thinking about desire, and maybe it's all connected to desire...

And then I saw the link. Damn spoilers.

I think I was obviously using Ne. Which notoriously keeps me from the obvious answer.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's how it went in my head (I make it sound longer than it actually took in my description... but it only took seconds to figure it out).

So just looking at it and extracting all the possible meanings from the images...
_"Fat! 
Cross!
Stack!"
Then I looked at the railroad tracks, which (to me) seemed to fit the least (and appeared to have more "substance" to it than simply a picture of coins (i.e. more interpretations possible, so it was the best one to examine) and I thought "how does this one relate?" My original thought when I saw that image was "switch," and I though... well what is happening in the image? The tracks are *changing* lanes... Ah! That's it... it fits with all the other pictures as well."_

To summarize it, I guess,... 
If I don't just figure it out instantly (which happens most of the time I do these, so it's hard for me to actively pinpoint how I go through the problem)
Anyway, if it's not instant, it'll be me "shouting out" a bunch of different possible solution in my head until one clicks.

And then if that doesn't work I'll focus on one or two pictures (usually the more complex ones or the ones that appear to have more meanings than the others) and compare them to the rest, trying to figure out how they could be related. 


Not quite sure of my type, though... but honestly, imo, these puzzles are way too easy to be all "maybe each type looks at it differently," because... really? I dunno.




In my Engineering design course last year our professor gave us a 4-pictures one-word and was like, _"Left-brained people will start listing off facts of each image and cross-checking them. Right-brained people will just "get" the answer in an aha moment"_ which... seemed a little BS to me because those puzzles are so easy, so I don't see how anybody could have a "strategy" to solving it that differs much from the next person.


----------



## likl (Sep 4, 2014)

> View attachment 189906



Fat dude became slim, was thinking about loss or something. Then I tought of change (I just assumed it was the same guy), and the other pictures fit, so change is my answer.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

I was thinking connected or related some other word along those lines.

Money. Regardless of the amount, they are all still money. Add money to money, you have more money. To get to $1 you can add quarters to each other and to get to $.25, you can take away from a larger amount. The progression of smaller to larger is significant.

Coffee cup and money. Presumed based on visual clues (presence of money, napkins in position, plainness of mug) it was a situation where the coffee was purchased so, the coffee and money are the same, in that one is exchangeable for the other. To expound, say the person went into the coffee shop with $5. In that picture, you might say he still has his $5, just that part of it is in a different form.

Train tracks. They cross, so in essence two different trains can share the same path because of an interconnectedness at some point through their journey.

Men. They seem to have some method of connection between them, possibly animosity based on outward appearance. Perhaps the fat man is intimidated by something he wants to be but can't seem to get there that he sees in the well built guy and the well built one is aggressive toward a perceived hostility and danger by the overweight man's size.

In short, I didn't come to the right answer without looking it up. I generally don't on things like this, but I tend to find one that works logically, if only in my own head. :laughing:

Maybe balance or measure or something meaning quantity or quality based on location within time might work too.


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm Ni-dom, but it took me a while to get it. I knew it was change, but I was overthinking it a little too much and was expecting it to be something a lot deeper.


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

The answer is "change," isn't it? I reached that conclusion almost instantaneously, before I even got to examine the pictures properly. Dunno how I figured it out; it just hit me in the face.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

1. I looked from one picture to the next, finding the common elements. First one and second one - Coins? Second one and third one - Wtf? Third one and fourth one - Screw this strategy.

2. First one and second one - think of ALL the words that can describe common elements (keeping in mind what I know about the third and fourth, too). 

3. Coins, Money, Tip, Change, Currency, Bill... The guy's name is "Bill"! No. Okay, of all those words, what might apply to the third picture, or fourth? Nothing? Okay.

4. What does the fourth picture have in common with, say, the second picture. Um... maybe he started drinking a non-fat latte instead of regular milk, and now he lost weight. 

5. Weight? Wait? You have to wait at train stations. You have to wait for service at restaurants... WAITER! Waiter/Weighter? Yaaa! But what about the first picture? Weighing the coins! Cuz... the stacks are different... sizes... No.

6. START FROM THE END. WORK BACKWARDS. What is this guy doing? Maybe he had a goal, to lose weight. People use money to achieve goals. Um... Industrious... Kinda sounds like Industrial... which I associate with train tracks...

7. Track track track. TRACK THE MONEY. TRACK YOUR FINANCES! TRACK YOUR WEIGHT! TRACK YOUR GOALS! YAAAA! Wait, what about the first picture then? Track the coin towers in order from highest to lowest? Okay! The answer is track!


Nope? Okay. *Reads answer* Oh, duh.


In the past, I've solved things like this by kind of trying to tell a story from start to finish. Like this story would have been "It was pay day. The guy went to the restaurant and got coffee. He paid. He left a tip. He took the train home. He got home and weighed himself." Okay, what's the theme here...? Then try to expand on each picture (like a chapter), making sure to find a good segue, until I find the common theme in each chapter. Rofl. But thankfully I didn't try that here. It's worked in the past but. I'm a bit tired.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

I first focused on the first and the last picture and thought of "decreasing". When the other two didn't work with that I thought "what would be another word for a situation where the amount of something changes.....OHHHHH"

The answer is change 

I guess I used mostly Ti and maybe Ni on this. The first focus on picture with two guys might have been Fe tho.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> I know I have strong Ne, that's all I can really be sure of, maybe Ne-dom.
> 
> I looked at everything, shifting my eyes quickly between each picture until the answer came to me. I gave no real thought to what it could possibly be and just let the answer come to me. Then an idea "change!" came to me and I checked each picture to see if it fits.


While a huge part of me wants to kinda call bullshit on claims like this... it is nevertheless precisely how I'd expect an ENTP to answer. I mention this to lead into this:



Cosmic Hobo said:


> OK... Four pictures - something in common. Money; a tea tray; train tracks; and two shirtless guys. Find the missing link - or, failing that, concoct your own Piltdown Man hoax.
> 
> 1) Money. A $1 bill, and some stacks of coins. I'm not American, so hopefully this doesn't involve slang... Dimes,
> nickels, quarters - greenbacks, quarter-backs? Nothing to do with sport? C-spots and G-spots? No music, though - except for the (money) notes themselves.
> ...


Retcon: Actually, I had an ENFP do this and they were very nearly this ridiculous about it. They were actually terribly disappointed that it was 'change', and rejected that answer as not being nearly as interesting as the ones they thought of. 

----

As for me, I just took the first word that came to mind for each image and checked to see if it fit everything. First word was 'change', which came from the second picture, quite literally. However, for some reason it didn't click with the third picture (I was being dumb), so I tried on 'reduction', but that fit even less with the third picture, so I very tentatively (Ti) decided on 'change'. I was not remotely confident in this and spent some time trying on various other things, just in case. If someone asked me what it was, I'd have hesitated to answer. Then, I looked at what the answer was (I did not notice it, nor try to discover it in the title) and was neither proud nor dismayed at what the answer was. I don't like these puzzles, they are not as clever as people want to think they are.... 

...it is like those backward quotes or leetspeak quotes that say "if you can read this, you are smart" or whatever. Everyone who cares can read them and are not smart for doing so.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> Well I got Change pretty fast without cheating. I connected the first picture (top left) with the last (bottom right) and got that word. Then I tried to see if it worked with the other two and it did. I mostly use Ne when solving things like this so I "brainstorm". I think of something and see if it works then move on to next. Sometimes it's fast and other times not. This time it was fast. I like to start with ONE picture then grow from there. I'll start from a new picture given enough time spent on one. Eventually things just start to connect.


Pretty much how I did it too. roud:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

My Ne would keep throwing patterns at it until one of them matched, or so I would like to believe.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

DistortedCortex said:


> I had no idea it was inside the link.Anyway it's not about the answer is, it's about HOW you get the answer.
> 
> So the answer is *change.
> *
> ...


I'm an INTP I'll describe what I did:
First I saw the thread and thought "yay a puzzle, I love puzzles" Next thought "oh no it's in English and I'm not a native speaker I probably won't be able to solve it."
Then I looked at the pictures: alright... money on the top left, money with coffee next to it, rails and two man looking at each other. How could you describe these in one word? 
Then I noticed more details like: top left picture money goes from big to small. Ask myself questions like: What does coffee has to do with money next to it? Someone paid at the restaurant?.. man compares himself...

After a while I gave up as I thought you need to have good English skills to solve it. Then I've read the answer in the second post


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

I accidentally saw the answer, so that's how I got it.

However, when I look at the pictures, I see other patterns: the color brown, direction and departure. The unified color brown I suspect is simply for esthetics. How I got departure and direction in all the pictures:

-The coin stacks are different heights. This is the dominant image in the picture. The stacks and their reflections form diagonal lines that cross and shoot off to the right, moving at different angles out of the picture.

-The cup of coffee is empty, the payment has been left on the table. The person has departed, they have left the picture. Also, the line of the napkin makes the same diagonal line as the coin stacks, shooting off to the right.

-Train tracks crisscrossing - absolutely symbols of departure and direction. And again, we see those diagonal lines.

-The before and after pictures of the man - all that fat is gone, departed. Also, before and after pictures are almost always used to demonstrate how you can take your life in a new direction. This is the only picture that doesn't emphasize diagonal lines, so it doesn't fit the pattern as well.

So, I doubt I would have come up with change on my own, but I found a related similar pattern - direction and departure. This is typical for me - I can find patterns in almost anything, but it isn't necessarily the pattern that I'm supposed to find.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

arkigos said:


> While a huge part of me wants to kinda call bullshit on claims like this... it is nevertheless precisely how I'd expect an ENTP to answer.


I was a bit skeptical of it too, but then sometimes it actually just works like that, just usually not with something that challenging. At first I kind of just looked at the pictures and let my mind swim but nothing jumped out. At that point, I had to focus and think of what was essential to each picture. What is each one supposed to represent? I saw the progress of big tummy to little tummy and the shifting train tracks and saw the literal change on top and thought maybe it was "change" but it must be something harder because then what would be different about the first two pictures? But then I saw the title of the picture


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

shoot i suck at this lol! i spent 3 minutes trying to figure it out and was like i give up a couple times. first i took a look at each picture and said ok this is what is happening. then i guess i just tried connecting them and brainstorming what would fit this and not fit this, what does this mean, what could it mean etc.

my answer was new york... money, coffee, trains, and fat old hairy guys

anyone want to tell me what function i just "used"?


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Divorce


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

I got money getting lower, only one cup of coffee-lonely, train tracks dividing just like a marriage and a guy that was too relaxed with his appearance and careless, changing life style after being single


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

FePa said:


> I got money getting lower, only one cup of coffee-lonely, train tracks dividing just like a marriage and a guy that was too relaxed with his appearance and careless, changing life style after being single


Should have signed the prenup.


----------



## Timo (Aug 4, 2011)

I just kept looking at each picture and trying to come up with a word that explains the picture I am looking at and the other pictures too.. In a couple of minutes the best answer I could come up with was "return" though, and I knew it wouldn't be right. :laughing:
I was kind of just waiting for the right answer to pop into my head, couldn't really think about anything other than trying to come up with different words without any deeper proccess to it.


----------

